# Motoxxxguy’s Synovex Instructions



## squatster (Mar 31, 2021)

I copied this from 2003- pretty cool, did alot if stuff change over the years?

How's this for starters...Motoxxxguy’s Synovex Instructions

Here is a brief instruction on how to convert Synovex-H cattle implant pellets into Test-No-Ester (TNE), removing the estradiol benzoate in the process:

1. Using a 1-liter glass container (beaker), dissolve 5 carts of Synovex pellets in 200ml of Heet (methanol). Some stirring may be necessary to speed this process. I try not to use heat in this step to reduce the evaporation of the Heet.
2. Filter out binders using double-layered coffee filter over pint glass. Rinse original container with Heet. Return dissolved syno and Heet to beaker.
3. Add about 25ml of NaOH solution and stir occasionally.
4. After 1 hour, slowly start adding cold distilled water to the solution. The slower you add it, the better your yield will be. Add approx. 3-4 times the amount of methanol used of distilled water in this step. Your solution will turn cloudy, then milky white during this step. This is the test precipitating out of the solution.
5. Here I let the solution sit over night, so the highest amount of crystals can reform. The estradiol benzoate will have been turned into salt by the NaOH, and will be dissolved completely in the water by this time.
6. At this point you should have a greenish-yellow solution with large clumps, or clouds, of test crystals floating in it. Here's where it gets time consuming. Don't start on this step unless you have 2-3 hours set aside to do nothing but this. If you stop in the middle, the salted estradiol can re-crystallize in your test, and you'll have to start over.
7. Set up about 4 glasses (I used pint glasses from a restaurant) with 3 coffee filters stacked together in the top of these. Slowly pour the contents of the container into these filters, being careful to not let any overflow and wash the test crystals out of the filters. As some of the water drains out of each filter, slowly add more water/crystal mix to each one until it is all in the filters. Using some cold distilled water, rinse out the remaining crystals that will be stuck to the inside of the container and pour them into the filters. Once the majority of the water/NaOH/Heet mixture has drained out of the test powder, carefully switch the filters to empty glasses and begin rinsing with cold distilled water. Continue rinsing, switching glasses as necessary, until the rinse water is perfectly clear. Ideally, at this point you would check the pH of the wet powder, to insure that all the NaOH had been rinsed away. I never use the litmus paper to test the pH, just continue rinsing until the water is crystal clear.
8. Remove filters with wet test powder still in them, and place opened up on a sheet of aluminum foil or wax paper to dry. I’ve never had a problem with the powder drying in about 24 hours, just sitting on the counter in the open air, but some people have trouble getting their powder completely dry. If this is the case, try placing the entire sheet of foil or wax paper with filters and test in the oven on its lowest setting for an hour or so. You could also use a heat lamp for this, but most people don’t have access to one.
9. When your powder is dry, continue as you would with any powder conversion.

Here is a list of recommended materials or supplies for this conversion:

§ (1) Box of Synovex-H (use 5 carts at a time)
§ (1) NaOH solution
§ (1) Bottle Heet
§ (2) 1 liter glass or Pyrex beakers
§ (6) Pint glasses, commonly used in most restaurants
§ (1) Package of standard coffee filters
§ (1) Glass stir rod or other similar clean rod
§ (1) Large sheet of aluminum foil or wax paper
§ (2) Clean towels for cleanup of spills
§ Litmus pH test strips (optional)


----------

